# 2019 Map updates



## Jasonbt (Nov 7, 2018)

Hello Chaps, I tried to download the 2019 maps through myaudi for my 65 plate TT but can only see the 2018 version. I had my service booked last week and asked the dealer about it. They said that updates are not free after 3 years and quoted £270!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] (£220 for the maps £50 labor) to make the update. 
I've been doing the updates myself so far and just wondering if there is a cheaper way to update them (without going to the dealer)??


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

As far as I know the only way is to get it done via a dealer. Even if you were to source a 2019 file and put in on a USB / SD card, I believe the car would reject it.

When I bought my car (over 3 years old) I asked the dealer before the purchase if the car would be updated to the latest version of maps before I drove it away and he of course promised that it would all be done and included with the purchase - obviously that wasn't the case when I picked it up. He's managed to add an extension to my Audi Connect services for a year, but still waiting on an update for the latest maps so I'm stuck on 17/18 maps for now.

Might be worth calling around a few dealers to see if their prices vary like they can do with servicing?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

In my case, I receive map updates trough myaudi, download them on a SD card and have this red by mmi, finish


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> In my case, I receive map updates trough myaudi, download them on a SD card and have this red by mmi, finish


How long for, and how long have you had the car for?

At least here in the UK you can download only 5 updates i.e. first 3 years of 6 monthly updates for free. Thereafter MyAudi will stop providing you with the latest version (hence Jasonbt can only see the 2018 version for his vehicle).

Also, although all the downloads are 100% identical for everyone (so in theory interchangeable between cars), the 3 year limit is checked and enforced by the car - so the car will refuse to load it.

Not sure how the dealer/Audi tell the car to start accepting new versions.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can only do those updates while the car licence is in date. 
Once it's out of date you can't run/install the update.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> You can only do those updates while the car licence is in date.
> Once it's out of date you can't run/install the update.


So how do you do it if you've paid your 250 quid?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

£200+ for a map update is daylight robbery. Absolutely outrageous.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You can only do those updates while the car licence is in date.
> ...


Audi update the licence on the front and backend.



aeroflott said:


> £200+ for a map update is daylight robbery. Absolutely outrageous.


Don't pay for the update, make do with the existing maps then and move on.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Given how poorly the maps are detailed and accurate. They should have the updates for free. Paying them 10£ would be 10times more than they deserve.
That stupid navigation almost killed me few times suggesting to: turn where there was no road, one way road or to go down a path that will make a mountain goat think twice.

The maps are not detailed or accurate (not even for in car navigation standards)


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Buy a data sim and use google maps. Shouldn't be out of date then.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

DPG said:


> Buy a data sim and use google maps. Shouldn't be out of date then.


Even if that did replace Nav which it doesn't, Google Earth is being deactivated sometime next year on all cars bar the new facelift. The hardware will no longer meet Google's requirements so it will stop working :x


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

phazer said:


> Even if that did replace Nav which it doesn't, Google Earth is being deactivated sometime next year on all cars bar the new facelift. The hardware will no longer meet Google's requirements so it will stop working :x


You got anything more on this?



Toshiba said:


> Don't pay for the update, make do with the existing maps then and move on.


Well yeah. You pays your money and makes your choice. But the fact remains, 200 quid is bloody excessive.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

aeroflott said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Even if that did replace Nav which it doesn't, Google Earth is being deactivated sometime next year on all cars bar the new facelift. The hardware will no longer meet Google's requirements so it will stop working :x
> ...


Originally I'd heard it was unsupported hardware but a quick google suggests it's a software change which if true means it's Audi being shitty and not updating than an actual issue. Thing is, Google have obsoleted hardware access to their services in the past so not sure which it is right now.

A post on a US forum suggests that it will end 31 December 2020. Audi US also have a disclaimer now stating that Earth and Audi connect services are not guaranteed in 2021 for 2018,19 and 2020 cars!! What that's all about I've no idea, seems crazy.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Interesting. It's a pretty thing to have, but once the novelty wore off after a few weeks, I've not revisited Google maps at all and just use the standard maps with online services via the sim.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

aeroflott said:


> Interesting. It's a pretty thing to have, but once the novelty wore off after a few weeks, I've not revisited Google maps at all and just use the standard maps with online services via the sim.


I like it but the whole Audi connect has pretty much worn thin tbh, it's terrible.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

A recent visit to the dealer I enquired about renewing the licence for the map updates? I was given the above price. I asked how many years cover would that give me and was told oh that's only for one map update sir?
I did manage to get another 12 month Connect services extension via Audi UK as I was worried I would lose the live traffic information that I do find useful.


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm pretty disappointed with the in built Nav. With all the potentially connectivity of the car being able to use a data SIM or connect to a hotspot it still feels much worse than looking at Google Maps on my phone.

My daily commute contains quite a bit of traffic and I'm faced with the choice of either using the integrated Nav and having a clean looking dash without a phone holder attached, or using Google Maps on iOS to finding a better route with less traffic and having a quicker journey.

If I didn't have a MY15 then maybe CarPlay would solve my issue - but then the reviews for that aren't great either.


----------



## Jasonbt (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks a lot for all your responses so far!!

I do believe, like most of you, that a 12-month map update shouldn't cost £270.. It is a joke. My next question to the dealer would be if they can retrofit apple car play, so I can use Google maps instead. I've read somewhere (done a bit of research [smiley=book2.gif] over the last couple of days), that Audi can overwrite the existing software and add car play. I will give them a call in the next couple of weeks and keep you guys updated (unless someone else has the answer already?).


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I asked about CarPlay in mine and they said it wasn't possible.

I'm sure someone like Hazzy Dayz or VW retrofits will be able to activate it though.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

phazer said:


> I like it but the whole Audi connect has pretty much worn thin tbh, it's terrible.


It's anything but intuitive. Doing something out of the norm, requires blindly following yourself down a rabbit hole to work out how to recall the right menu to change whatever you're trying to change. Much of it is providing solutions for problems that simply don't exist. having everything on a single screen in front of you is great, but the execution could be massively simplified.

The Nav interface is such a drag to use without touchscreen, even with three different ways of inputting an address.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

aeroflott said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > I like it but the whole Audi connect has pretty much worn thin tbh, it's terrible.
> ...


Have you tried finding the address on either google maps on your PC or phone then sending it directly to your car? That's how i do it and it works well. I've also built up a library of my own POIs along with Speed Cameras and have downloaded them to the VC so even if the car is offline or Audi Connect is down I can still navigate to my POIs


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Car is April 2018 and I had the first update months ago



pcbbc said:


> *How long for, and how long have you had the car for?*
> 
> At least here in the UK you can download only 5 updates i.e. first 3 years of 6 monthly updates for free. Thereafter MyAudi will stop providing you with the latest version (hence Jasonbt can only see the 2018 version for his vehicle).
> 
> ...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

jam3sc said:


> I'm pretty disappointed with the in built Nav. With all the potentially connectivity of the car being able to use a data SIM or connect to a hotspot it still feels much worse than looking at Google Maps on my phone.
> 
> My daily commute contains quite a bit of traffic and I'm faced with the choice of either using the integrated Nav and having a clean looking dash without a phone holder attached, or using Google Maps on iOS to finding a better route with less traffic and having a quicker journey.
> 
> If I didn't have a MY15 then maybe CarPlay would solve my issue - but then the reviews for that aren't great either.


The built in Nav is terrible in terms of accuracy of the maps. The only reason why I still use it over say a phone or actual Garmin device is its integration in to the MMI screen.

Map quality is sh$&* and embarrassing for Audi to have. The same maps can be found from TT to the latest Q8.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

After a recent business journey from South Wales to Liverpool and back using out of date maps, I ended up going off course on two occasions where the road layout has changed since last year.

Since that event I have installed an OEM mount in the car and I may revert back to google maps/apple maps on my phone as they are far better, always up to date, and are more accurate for travel etc.

I am also considering using HazzyDayz to activate Apple CarPlay, that way I can use Apple Maps via the virtual cockpit.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

For what its worth, I'd highly recommend checking out Waze - it's based on Google maps and its ETA times are frighteningly accurate.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

HI All,

Just wanted to check something here. Decided to download a map update today and noticed the filename is the same as the filename when I did a map update back early last year. Does that mean it has not been updated since and I am downloading exactly the same file? Also I have no way of stopping the download, only pausing it??


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Sometime in August 2018 maps available from Audi connect changed from Europe 2018 (which installs as ECE2018) to Europe 2018/2019 (installs as ECE 2018/2019). Then in Dec 2018 they changed to Europe 2019 (installs as ECE2019). That's what is still available now. Based on last year I'm expecting it to change to Europe 2019/2020 (ECE2019/2020) any day.

Sorry didn't notice if the file name of the download changed.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

chelspeed said:


> Sometime in August 2018 maps available from Audi connect changed from Europe 2018 (which installs as ECE2018) to Europe 2018/2019 (installs as ECE 2018/2019). Then in Dec 2018 they changed to Europe 2019 (installs as ECE2019). That's what is still available now. Based on last year I'm expecting it to change to Europe 2019/2020 (ECE2019/2020) any day.
> 
> Sorry didn't notice if the file name of the download changed.


Where are you seeing anything 2019 related? When I log into My Audi it has Europe, UK etc but all have just 2018 next to them.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

When I logon and go to map update it has "Europe digital road map, Europe version 2019".

But my car is a 2019 model so I still have 3 years of updates available. If you log on with a 2015 car for example then the free updates would have run out in 2018. Perhaps the website is clever enough to know the most up to date update it can give you? How old is your car?


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

chelspeed said:


> When I logon and go to map update it has "Europe digital road map, Europe version 2019".
> 
> But my car is a 2019 model so I still have 3 years of updates available. If you log on with a 2015 car for example then the free updates would have run out in 2018. Perhaps the website is clever enough to know the most up to date update it can give you? How old is your car?


Hmmm mine is a late 2017.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Not that then. Try it on a different PC? Can't help further.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry I don't understand, are you saying all MK3 sat navs won't work in a few years or just the updating of them?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

wlondoner said:


> Sorry I don't understand, are you saying all MK3 sat navs won't work in a few years or just the updating of them?


When your subscription expires you'll only be able to download the last map update you were entitled to. If your Audi Connect subscription is extended then you may be able to access map updates also.

The Nav itself will still continue to work. If you look in the menus on the car there a license sections which shows when all the relevant things will expire.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It does block you loading after expiration


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

So in 2021 when my Audi connect expires the car will no longer allow me to use the Nav function (let's take new maps out of the equation), despite the non directly Audi Connect components listed being licenced until 2117?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, nav still works, you just can't update the maps.
Connect features will be the same, you just can't use the online features


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

:lol: I said the same above, thought you were replying to me lol


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

> Have you tried finding the address on either google maps on your PC or phone then sending it directly to your car? That's how i do it and it works well. I've also built up a library of my own POIs along with Speed Cameras and have downloaded them to the VC so even if the car is offline or Audi Connect is down I can still navigate to my POIs


So im intrigued this sounds where I want to be im not understanding the terminology of POIs yet, but yeah I would like to be able do this. I've tried to pm you Dino Donis but im new here and I haven't got that privilege yet. A tutorial of this way would be most welcome, mmm POIs points of interest maybe??


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

While we're talking about maps the ECE 2019/2020 update appeared on myAudi last week.


----------

